
Show HN: Linux Webcam Automation - aidangrimshaw
https://github.com/thegrims/video_research
======
hnarn
This looks nice, and especially attractive because it only uses bash and
ffmpeg, avoiding unnecessary dependencies. I have to wonder about this though:

> When Ctrl+C is pressed, the operating system sends a SIGINT signal to the
> control script, which transfers to a signal handler function. The signal
> handler script makes a new directory with the days time and date, moves all
> video files to that location, and uploads the new directory and it’s
> contents to Google Drive.

So the script is run manually, and also interrupted manually? It seems strange
because I would expect something like this to happen via cron.

